# Buying bait in North Chery Grove



## izaver (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All,
Will be staying at Sea Cabins condo complex at 60th Ave N. and N. Ocean Blvd (next to a private pier in Cherry Grove). So, I wonder, are there any seafood places nearby that sell fresh shrimp, or, maybe any bait shops in the vicinity.
Appreciate
--iz


----------



## pastormarty65 (Jun 22, 2010)

I have bought fresh shrimp at the seafood counter at Beuleneux (sure I massacred that spelling) right where main drag coming into Cherry Grove runs into Ocean Blvd. I prefer to buy fresh to frozen simply because it doesn't disintegrate on the hook as quickly.


----------



## Ellwood (Jun 10, 2010)

pastormarty65 said:


> I have bought fresh shrimp at the seafood counter at Beuleneux (sure I massacred that spelling) right where main drag coming into Cherry Grove runs into Ocean Blvd. I prefer to buy fresh to frozen simply because it doesn't disintegrate on the hook as quickly.


Boulineau's actually, "It's where everybody goes" right on the corner of Sea Mountain Hwy and Ocean Blvd. There's another place down Sea Mountain Hwy before you get to 'The Shack', but I can't remember the name of it... Look for the Mud Minnows sign.


----------



## izaver (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Just found it on the map. Will be visiting it when we get there. Thanks again!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Eugene Platts Seafood. It's there on the left as you're going in (before you get to B's)


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Eugene Platts Seafood. It's there on the left as you're going in (before you get to B's)


Got to agree with Platt's. Their located on the left side of sea mountain highway just after the first light after you turn off Highway 17. They have fresh shrimp, live shrimp, and mudminnows. Plus you can get a 40# bag of ice there for $3. Can't beat that deal anywhere. Platt's is actually owned by the Boulineau's family now, along with almost everything else on that side of the street.

If you have a minnow trap you can put it in the marsh behind the cabins. There is a drain to the right behind the building behind the pool, put it there so that it will be in water even during low tide.

Hope you have good luck at Seacabins. I was there last week and it wasn't very productive. 

You can walk down the beach a few blocks toward Cherrygrove pier and try the surf. There is a trough in front of a building that has about 5 levels of parking under it. Look arond during low tide and I'm sure you will find it. :fishing:


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

just go throw a net off of 53rd ave bridge. Mullet and shrimp everywhere. Flounder and drum should be in the shallows off the pier for ya!


----------



## Carolina382 (May 3, 2009)

I favor Berry's Seafood. Coming into Cherry Grove on Hwy 9 (heading towards ocean) its on the left not far past where Hwy 17 intersects Hwy 9. Get the shrimp with the heads on them. they are always the freshest. They have squid too, and people are catching more fish with squid. Mabbe try both using a double hook leader. Finger mullet and mud minnows are good baits too. Live mud minnows at Eugene Platts. 

Good place to fish the surf is just south of Hog Inlet...right where the waves return back to normal on the beach from the Hog Inlet affect.


----------



## Carolina382 (May 3, 2009)

If you fish the Cherry Grove Pier, don't just cast out, fish under the pier around the supports, just before the breakers start whitecapping. Good luck! OH by the way...the restaurant at the CG pier has an awesome hamburger plate for around $7 ~ $8. Darn good burger too....


----------



## Carolina382 (May 3, 2009)

While you're at Cherry Grove Beach, be sure to drive or walk to the north end of Ocean Blvd where it stops at Hog Inlet. The beach at the inlet's mouth is the most awesome place to take photos at Cherry Grove.......beautiful beach.....


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Why not hit both Berry's and Platt's? They're virtually next door to one another. Sometimes one has something the other doesn't.


----------



## izaver (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you for all the information. With all the choices offered here, I am sure I won't be without bait. Can hardly wait to get there and start fishing... Oh, and then, there is BPS, something we don't have here in Raleigh, NC. Just gotta learn to balance fishing and visiting BPS  Great challenge 
Thanks again,
--iz


----------



## izaver (Sep 25, 2009)

One more question, not related to the first one...just didn't want to post in separate thread...
Thinking of taking kids to fish on the head boat while there. Any recommendations in N. Myrtle Beach area?
thanks again,
--iz


----------



## Carolina382 (May 3, 2009)

izaver said:


> One more question, not related to the first one...just didn't want to post in separate thread...
> Thinking of taking kids to fish on the head boat while there. Any recommendations in N. Myrtle Beach area?
> thanks again,
> --iz


Hurricane Fleet in Calabash, NC. North of Cherry Grove on Hwy 17 North. Go past Little River and Calabash is next town. About a 20 ` 25 minute drive.

-or-

Captain Dick's in Murrels Inlet. From Cherry Grove, go south on Hwy 17, just past Myrtle Beach. About 45 min to an hour drive.

Suggest you research both of them for reviews.

Little River has a headboat I think. 

Weather can cancel trips too....


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Any of the guys out of Little River Fishing Fleet are good.


----------



## Carolina382 (May 3, 2009)

*Headboat in Little River?*



GCsurfishingirl said:


> Any of the guys out of Little River Fishing Fleet are good.


I was at Little River about 4 weeks ago and all I saw was charter boats. I did not see the headboat or where to get tickets at to go out on it. I knew there was one there at one time, and was wondering the boat's name and if its still there.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.littleriverfleet.com/myrtlebeachfamilyvacation.htm

See if that is what you are looking for- Pride of the Carolinas.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

If you've never been on a headboat, younger kids don't fair well on them. The rails are fairly high and there isn't the option to get off the boat if they don't like it. We go on Capt. Dick's and drift-fish quite often and there hasn't been a trip yet where a handful of inexperienced passengers spend twelve of the worst hours of their lives. Seasickness is not fun and the best way to make it subside is to sit with your head between your knees. The only other option is to do what I do on rough days....vomit over the side and keep fishing....you paid for it, no sense wasting it.


----------

